# Intorica



## Gaia Seca

Olá, pessoal! Alguém sabe me dizer o que vem a ser "Intorica"? O texto é o seguinte (filosofia indiana): (uma meta a ser cumprida) "To heighten the divine *Intorica*". Obrigada a quem puder ajudar!


----------



## Vanda

Ei Gaia, tem certeza que a palavra está correta? Não seria algo como

... into (rica)???
Não consigo achar nada...


----------



## spohreis

Eu achei que intorica é um acrônimo de India e Africa, mas não sei se faz sentido. De qualquer modo, fica aqui o registro.

Acrônimo, estou me sentindo um intelectual.


----------



## Gaia Seca

Olá, Vanda e Spohreis! Pior é que a palavra é essa mesmo, com todas as letras (já usei até lupa pra me certificar!). Eu também não achei nada, nem mesmo em dicionário técnico... Acho que Índia e África não seriam o caso, porque o texto nunca faz referência a nada da África, em nenhum momento. Bom, se alguém tiver alguma luz, estarei aqui esperando! Muitíssimo obrigada!


----------



## Aurino

Não seria o sobrenome de uma pessoa? 
http://surnames.meaning-of-names.com/genealogy/intorica/


----------



## Gaia Seca

Ok, Intorica é um sobrenome, mas não nesse contexto... Continua o mistério...


----------



## Brass

Oi, Gaia_Seca.

Fiquei curioso com o "Intorica", e fiz uma consulta no forum de línguas Indo-Iranian e, mesmo lá, não parece ser muito fácil. Obtive a seguinte resposta:

"""Bom dia,

I haven't found an entry in the OED (Oxford English Dictionary). Could you post the link so I can see some context?

Não encontrei nenhuma informação no diccionario de OED. Pode você pegar o enlace para que eu possa ver mais contexto?

Obrigado de antemão.
PG """"

Será que temos como prover mais contexto para o povo de lá? (se fosse internet, seria ainda melhor).
Fico no aguardo.


----------



## Gaia Seca

Olá, Brass! Ainda bem que não sou a única curiosa com essa "Intorica"! Trata-se de uma relação de metas que estudantes de uma universidade espiritual buscam alcançar, tais como "purificar a mente" ou "desapegar-se". Pois bem, uma dessas metas é ""To heighten the divine *Intorica*".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aqui, há informação sobre uma deusa dun mundo utópic, ou duma mitologia nordica, muito longe da Índia, penso não tem nada a ver com _the divine Intorica_ do pensamento hindú do que estamos a falar.


----------



## Brass

Bem, Gaia_Seca, a coisa se complica!
O moderador do site das línguas Hindo/Iranian moveu o thread para o forum de "unknown languages"!
Passei a informação que você me deu para o pessoal de lá, mas acho que seria bom poder dar mais informações, além da pequena frase onde aparece a palavra. 
O texto é da internet? Ou algum livro?
Talvez até abrir o nome da Universidade Espiritual possa ajudar. De outra forma, acho que vamos bater num beco-sem-saída...


----------



## Vanda

Gaia, você já perguntou pra alguém envolvido nas crenças hindus? Me cheira a nome de divindade e como tal não terá tradução.


----------



## Gaia Seca

Olá, pessoal! Estou tentando um contato com uma pessoa que entende bem do assunto, talvez seja a solução. Brass, não tenho mais contexto, tudo que tenho é um quadro com os dados que passei... daí a dificuldade! Pode ser que eu tenha alguma luz ainda hoje.

Gente, pode-se ter um Bingo! Tudo indica que o material tem um erro de digitação, ao menos é o que se imagina. A letra "r" deveria ser um "x", o que nos levaria à palavra "intoxication" que, no contexto, implica em "enlevo espiritual". Isso cabe no texto e eu não acho que seria muita divagação, não...


----------



## Vanda

Aha, 'told you so'. Só pra brincar com o que a gente ouve a todo instante nos _sitcoms _americanos.


----------



## Gaia Seca

That´s it, Vanda! Bom, acho que fechou: "To heighten the divine Into*x*ica*tion*", "_Intensificar o enlevo espiritual_". Valeu! (I love puzzles!)


----------



## Aurino

Só vejo alguns problemas com a "solução":

- De "intorica" para "intoxication" é necessário muito mais que um erro de digitação. No teclado a letra "x" fica bem longe do "r", e é bem raro que digitadores omitam quatro letras em uma única palavra (e errem uma das restantes!)

- Por quê o "I" maiúsculo?

- Não há nada de divino relacionado ao conceito de intoxicação. Rituais religiosos que usam substâncias psicotrópicas nunca se referem ao efeito no organismo como "intoxicação", simplesmente porque "tóxico" por definição é algo que faz mal.

Mas às vezes as pessoas preferem uma resposta errada a um mistério sem solução...


----------



## Gaia Seca

Ok, caro Aurino, vamos lá:

- a única divagação possível seria exatamente em relação à distância entre o "r" e o "x", no teclado... isso foi exaustivamente pensado. Mas, como o texto não é assim tão bem digitado (há alguns outros problemas), achei possível considerar, sim, inclusive a omissão do restante das letras. Vi sentido! (Não me acomodei, simplesmente, com uma "resposta errada"). 

- O "I" maiúsculo é usado na palavra "Intoxication". Trata-se de uma palavra corriqueira no texto e muito familiar. 

- Como disse, a palavra "Intoxication" é muitíssimo usada nessa abordagem, e *não tem absolutamente nada a ver com "intoxicação", ou com "tóxico"*. Nem com ritual religioso. A semântica, aqui, é instrumental. (Peripécias da linguagem! Isso é o que encanta, não?)

Portanto, depois de muita pesquisa, considerei a resposta corretíssima! Isso está longe de ser um mistério sem solução!


----------



## Aurino

Gaia Seca said:


> Portanto, depois de muita pesquisa, considerei a resposta corretíssima! Isso está longe de ser um mistério sem solução!



Não me leve a mal, escrevi meu post no contexto da discussão aqui no fórum. Mesmo assim foi mais por brincadeira.

Melhor mudar de assunto antes que a Moderesa feche o tópico


----------



## Gaia Seca

Caro Aurino, brincadeiras à parte, a discussão transcorreu muito bem. Valeram os esforços de todos nós, em pesquisas curiosas. Teremos muito mais!


----------

